# NE Bowl Presentation



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Turned this bowl from willow and tinted the var for color. Bowl is 8" long and 5" wideThe thickness is a true 3/32" except about a dime sized piece in the middle is 1/8" to keep it stable. Most of the bowl was translucent, was going to show it with a lightbulb under the bowl to show how transparent it is. Wood was wet turned so I needed to var several times to keep from breaking etc. I turned a lot of these ne bowls but this is the thinnest one I could ever turn. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mitch, that is one stunning bowl. It is so much fun to push the boundaries on thickness, and the end result is truly worth it, fantastic mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Once again a beautiful piece. 

Very creative!

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You don't need a beginner in turning like me to tell you how beautiful it is Mitch BUT, why O why won't you share your secrets by way of photo shoots like Chippypah, AxlMyk, Challagan and others including yours truly?


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Once again, thanks Pete and you are ever so right in saying it is fun to push the boundaries of the turnings thickness.I concentrated on this thickness on this bowl to the exclusion of everything else that day. When I said to myself, that is all the turning I will do on this piece and I first miked the thickness, I got such a rush it is hard to explain. Euphoria and all that. I realized that one more cut with my gouge and this bowl would of exploded in my face. Exciting? Yes, Even more exciting though is the kind way each and every one of you gentlemen on this forum received my presentation.Your all the best. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

John
Thank you John. I think creativity is something we all strive for but only accomplish occasionally. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
First off Harry it's been a while since I heard from you and my thanks for your reply's here and a it is nice to hear from you again. I been following your turning adventures though. I think I started that taking several pictures and explaining as you go along what it is each picture represents. This is at your insistance though if you remember when I turned that large wet pine vase? Is this what your referring to here Harry? I promise to try to remember to do it again next turning if it would please you. As far as sharing any secrets with everyone I would share anything you would want me to if you asked. That would be as much fun as the actual turning.Don't forget I am a pretty new turner myself, at 11/2 years turning experience, secrets are not plentiful. I believe I know what you mean now and will try. Again, I am very happy for the way your turning career is playing out for you. I loved the clocks, both of them. What impressed me was you figured you made a mistake on drilling the face plate hole so you did it over. I like that kind of stuff because things don't always go perfect. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Thank you. I will try to do what you ask. Let me explain here why this approach to turning this bowl wouldn't work on this particular turning. Not too far into turning this bowl I decided to go for extreme thinness of the bowls body. I concentrated on nothing else that day but not breaking the bowl. On each pass I made sure the gouge was placed at the bark end of the bowl and it had to cut, in one continuous cut from the bark to the center of the piece, nothing else would work. I counted every cut and they all cut perfectly because of determined concentration. If I put the chisel down and took a picture. Bamm, I would of broke the piece. If I had several half strokes in there it would of broke. Only took me an hour or so to actually turn this bowl but the secret, as you said is, concentration to the extreme. Good practice too Harry, as one continuous cut will always give you a superior finish. Try it. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Mitch. What I have in mind is showing how the blank was mounted,a shot or two during the turning but at the end of a cut when the chisel is no longer in contact with the wood, followed by one showing how it was re-mounted to turn the inside. It would also be nice to know what tools were used. I look forward with anticipation to your next project as I know many other viewers do.
I really don't mind being thought of as a pain in the backside by pushing this theme because I get a great deal of satisfaction when I see the results plus of course the knowledge that photo-shoots impart.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch another great piece of turning. Really nice one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Something else I just thought of whilst dreaming of duplicating your bowl, (I did say I was dreaming), in order to achieve a continuous cut, did the speed have to be turned way down?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

UMMMMMMMM Harry, why should it ?.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for for waking me up by calling me on Skype and explaining the basics of fine turning, who knows, one day I may give you and Mitch a run for your money.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
I am pleased that you took the time to ask me this and I am pleased to answer your question the best that I can. You would think that turning down the speed when turning something like this would help but in my experience it is just the opposite. Please understand this Harry, everything I tell you here is just my opinion , I am no pro but , like you I dream a lot and the way I do things is influenced by the things I dreamed of. These are my opinions. If you take a turning the size of the bowl I just posted,8"x5"you should be able to turn it around 2000rpm's after the stock is round. If it frightens you a bit, creep up on the speed a little bit at a time. Never start at this speed, unless maybe for a pen. Now let me address the continuous cut rule I created for my own use. I watched a Jet lathe demonstrator demonstrate a bowl he was cutting he showed this cut, start at the top edge of the turning(bark), present the bevel of the gouge to the work till it cuts and ride it to the bottom of the bowl and at the bottom slightly roll the tool to the right and ride it to the very center of the bowl. I took this statement and used it to force me to concentrate very hard while trying to cut a very thin bowl. I counted the cuts and was successful in making every cut completely without once coming off the wood. It works for me. The speed of the machine, type of wood and tool sharpness is something to keep in mind. I used willow, fairly soft wood, but my tools are very sharp and give a very burnished type cut so hardly no sanding necessary. Try one thing and think about it as you turn, you can't think of everything at once. Keep your mind clear, concentrate. You can make yourself concentrate. I try to apply this to everything I do.Harry, you mentioned dreaming of turning a bowl like this or somewhat similiar? You can do it. If you would like to try I can help you get one turned if you would want to? We can go through the whole process step by step till your finished. No thin bowls, just a nice one for starters. My problem is I don't even know another turner so must figure everything out myself. About one year ago I needed to figure out how to turn one of these ne bowls.. Let me know if you would be interested in letting me walk you through the entire process of making a ne bowl.This will be just between you and me and soon you will be posting Harry's version of a ne bowl.Soon you will develop loads of confidence. My promise to you. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Mitch. for your comprehensive answer which is basically what Pete. (Chippypah) told me last evening when he called me on Skype. Whilst I'm busting to get back into my shed, I'm still not fully recovered from the damn Shingles. I don't suppose you have a shot of the blank before you even mounted it do you, I can't visualise it's shape.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
My apologies, I had forgotten you mentioned having a go around with the shingles.I just got out of the hospital myself. Right before I went in, the wife and I got shots for the shingles.
Yes I can send you a picture of the blank, but would prefer if it was by e-mail instead of this thread, if you think it's ok. Today I am so busy cutting a mile of hedges in this blazing sun we have I am exhausted and need a rest. I will give you my e-mail id and if you want to keep up with anything I say you write to this ID, you send me yours and I will do the same.
Actually Harry the blank just starts being a piece of a tree branch , for example cut to say a 10" length. Next step, on the bandsaw rip this 10" length in half , longways. Now you have 2 ,10" long pieces of wood. Set one piece aside for now. I will try to send you a couple pictures soon as you get me your e-mail Id. Mitch [email protected] (lower case letters)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mitch, a few days ago I sent you an email at the address shown in your profile which is the same as shown on your last post. It was returned undelivered with the comment "not our customer" Thinking that I was clever, I re-sent it leaving out the hyphen and it wasn't returned, so I don't know if you did receive it.
In reply to your above post I sent you an email with a copy and pasted address, it too was returned, so again I re-sent it without the hyphen but it too was returned!
Here is my email address as shown for all to see in my profile as is "yours" Please feel at ease using it.

[email protected]


----------

